# Kitty Litter 'success' with some pictures )



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

Just thought i'd share a few pictures of my tank with kitty litter as substrate which is working extremely well imo. 

I chose kitty litter because it was cheap at $2 for 20lbs or whatever and it seems to work. Here's a before shot after planting a few random plants i bought to test.










here's the tank about 2 months later with mild fertilization. ( I forget sometimes)










and this is how long they grew!










what should i do now? any suggestions? i'm thinking of some red plants to add color to the tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Get some ludwigias, their undersides are purple and they are pretty easy and tolerant plants.

You might also get some Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia,' it is pretty common and easy to care for. One of the least picky reds. 

Or for a slightly slower growing red, try ludwigia glandulosa.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats awsome, I also have a kitty litter tank, suprisingly my blyxa japonica love this stuff and grows wild in it. It did much better then in my flourite. Thats something huh?


----------



## RAFO-CHILE (Apr 23, 2004)

That`s Amazing....i Have Neve Tried Because I Thought It Was Toxic...but I Have A Question: Does It Have To Be A Special Kitty Liter Or It Doesn`t Matter???...because Some Of Them Have Odorants And Others Substances.....anbs Particularly, What`s Kitty Litter Made Of?....
Greetngs From Chile


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

druxboyz said:


> what should i do now? any suggestions? i'm thinking of some red plants to add color to the tank.


:-k Trim the Vals :mrgreen:

A few red plants would be nice, maybe some Ludwigias as suggested or maybe some Alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

"Special Kitty" litter is sold at Wal-Mart, and is strictly bentonite clay. I've heard there are at least two, possibly more different locations that it is mined from, so make sure to test how it will affect your water.


----------

